

How to use Rails routes in Steak scenarios (and RSpec specs) - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2010/11/how-to-use-rails-routes-in-steak-scenarios-and-rspec-specs/

======
r00k
Hi all. I'm the author of this post.

If you have any feedback or questions, I'll be checking this thread.

